# Salt Dogg SHPE 2250



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

So I purchased a new SHPE 2250 this season and so far so good. I was curious what speeds you guys run your augers and spinners on for this specific spreader. I have found what I think works but I am curious what you guys are doing.

Only bad complaint I have is the tarp. It is a good idea but doesn't have enough anchor points. While going down the highway the corners would fold up allowing snow to get in. This kind of defeats the purpose. I added some more holes along with some clips to hold it down. I will try to post some pictures later.

Next is making a stand for the spreader to be removed out of the truck. My shop neighbor lets me borrow his forklift but instead of borrowing it all of the time I think I will just make a rolling stand.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

nboeger4;1698159 said:


> So I purchased a new SHPE 2250 this season and so far so good. I was curious what speeds you guys run your augers and spinners on for this specific spreader. I have found what I think works but I am curious what you guys are doing.
> 
> Only bad complaint I have is the tarp. It is a good idea but doesn't have enough anchor points. While going down the highway the corners would fold up allowing snow to get in. This kind of defeats the purpose. I added some more holes along with some clips to hold it down. I will try to post some pictures later.
> 
> Next is making a stand for the spreader to be removed out of the truck. My shop neighbor lets me borrow his forklift but instead of borrowing it all of the time I think I will just make a rolling stand.


Normal salt 7 and 7, heavy salt 10 and 8... just what I've found gives the best spread


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Just got a 2250 I like it so far although I wish it spread evenly it still favors the drivers side. I have been running my auger on 3-5 spinner on 10 in open lots have to turn the spinner down around cars. I will say this it frooze solid the other night I left it full came home to sleep I thought I was screwed hit the vibrator a few times and it broke it down I was relieved!


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

I usually run my auger on about 5. And spinner on 4. Also my adjustment plates on the shoot are one hole closed from wide open. This is what seems to work for mine. Running auger on 7 does give a heavy app. I had a little salt left on one of the last storms and cranked up to 7 to empty out. 

Also found out it makes a little bit of a difference to run the vibrator every once and awhile to shake things loose.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy cow guys. I have a 2000 model and I run the auger on 1 or 2. Maybe 3 if I'm spreading real heavy. The spinner is 7-9. And my internal baffles are only open about 1.5 inches. I can't imagine how heavy it would be if I put auger on 7+ and opened baffles. That seems so crazy to me.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 2000 and run the auger on 4-6 normaly. But the auger speed is relative to ground speed. It's not apples to apples unless we all went the same speed.


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^ That is also true.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have removed the inverted v from my 2250. I run the auger at 5 or 6 spinner at 7. If you want it to spread heavy pass side just let your employes run over the spinner assembly with a skid steer and bend the shaft.

I bough a new spinner assembly after that happened 2 seasons ago. However recently that one fell off the back of the truck somewhere or someone stole it. The metal bracket bends that's inside the assembly and the pins on salter no longer line up properly causing it to not hold tight. The bracket is $69 spinner assembly is $850.

This is the assembly that was driven over with my skid steer. Spinner shaft is bent other then that it works fine. I'm thinking if I can get a shop to machine me a new shaft vs 859 for a new assembly. All I'd need is the $69 bracket from buyers.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Grassman, there are a lot of aftermarket parts available for these SD's. Rcpw.com has the parts diagram. Find the part number you need and Google it. Rcpw.com has very good prices on their parts.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

You really have to watch running the auger to heavy and the spinner to low the salt will jamb in the shoot and if you don't pay attention and continue to run it the whole thing will jamb up at the back of the unit meaning you are going to be shoveling it out. The shaft of the auger that sticks out the back when you remove the spinner is long enough to put a pipe wrench on it and try to loosen it so far so good although buyers still hasn't figured it out they are doing things so cheaply I thought by buying this unit I was going to get a better built unit it is cheaply made and I dont think buyers cares


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't seem to get anything to flow on my 1500 with my auger under 5. Spinner is just about always at 10 Mine spreads like an under tailgate I'd say 60-70% drivers side. Shaft is probably bent from years of use etc. but right now it works and I'm used to it. Overall cant really complain. This is usually clearlane, clearlane/straight mix or slicer.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I have the 2 yard unit I purchased used last year. I didn't clear my auger the other night and it froze. I put a big wrench on the nut but it wouldn't budge. I dumped 3 gallons of windshield washer fluid on top and 5 minutes later the wrench turned the auger and I was able to use the spreader. The temperature was about 3 degrees f and this was only the second time I used a wrench on it. It's a little finicky but overall I like the spreader don't like the fact that it turns on full blast especially in the one big drive I do it gets all over the grass when I hit it. I would buy another.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Just leave the power on but turn auger and spinner to zero. That way it won't go full blast on start up.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I also just turn off the auger when I back in corners and keep the spinner going. Otherwise it will overload the spinner and give you a big pile of salt


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes I was getting ready to post the same thing. Just keep the power on and turn the auger to zero. I do this all the time. It did however take me a few tries to think of this. Do keep in mind when you turn auger to zero it does take a couple seconds for the salt to stop.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Also a bit of delay from the controller to auger on startup too- makes spot salting somewhat of a pita at times


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I do use the auger control but in between sites it's a pain I have turn the machine off and some places I salt are narrow resi drives.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

WilliamOak;1715433 said:


> Also a bit of delay from the controller to auger on startup too- makes spot salting somewhat of a pita at times


^ This is the biggest problem I have with mine, sometimes it is a 4-5 second delay.

Check out this 2250, is the stainless plates on the side normal???
http://allentown.craigslist.org/bfs/4349249973.html


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

It's absolute torture going from Salting with the central hydro dumps back to my truck. Overall though I can't really complain about the salt dogg's


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MatthewG;1776200 said:


> ^ This is the biggest problem I have with mine, sometimes it is a 4-5 second delay.
> 
> Check out this 2250, is the stainless plates on the side normal???
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/bfs/4349249973.html


No that's where the tapered molded legs are he has covered that for some reason. Close to the cab with mine being in pickup box I can keep a jug of washer fluid a bar to poke the salt thru the screen when it clumps up shovles.



nboeger4;1715393 said:


> Yes I was getting ready to post the same thing. Just keep the power on and turn the auger to zero. I do this all the time. It did however take me a few tries to think of this. Do keep in mind when you turn auger to zero it does take a couple seconds for the salt to stop.


I used to do that with mine but the controller gets super hot and no matter what setting u put the spinner and auger its just blasts the salt out and goes to full power.



Wilnip;1700451 said:


> Grassman, there are a lot of aftermarket parts available for these SD's. Rcpw.com has the parts diagram. Find the part number you need and Google it. Rcpw.com has very good prices on their parts.


Thanks I looked and thought about replacing my spinner assembly but I've limped mine thru the rest of this winter. I lost my good one at the beginning of winter. From backing into snow piles the receiver part on the spreader bends and the bracket on spinner bends and eventually the pins on the spreader that lock the spinner in place do not make proper contact with the spinner assembly allow it to come unlocked. I wrap a rubber bungee cord on mine so it can no longer fall off.


----------

